# Our new arrival.



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Meet Bobby (name not yet confirmed) he's a Shih Tzu cross Poodle.
I don't know what they call that mix but my wife insists it's NOT ****Poo 8O

A friend brought him over this morning as a rescue dog and we immediately fell for him.
He is currently bossing our 4 year old Chih Ztu Poppy around.

Anyone know what the name of the cross is :?:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/shihpoo.htm

tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Awww, how cute!

Russell


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Barry,

He looks a proper ball of fluff.

I have a right soft spot for Shih Tzu`s (our old fella Barney died a couple of years ago at the age of 13). He fathered 5 little belters whom I delivered myself. We couldn't bear to sell them at the time, and thus they all went to friends and family so we could keep an eye on them (4 of them are still alive).

Thanks for the photo.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Mongrel????? :wink:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How could you Ted


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hay how cool is he 8) what is his name? must no let Di see him as she has been wanting one of thoses dogs for years.....


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Having bred, shown and trained for many years if it's not pure bred .....it's a mongrel :roll: 
However we gave it all up because quality was lost in virtually all breeds for simple commercial reasons.

Give me a mongrel anytime......but not with a clever name though! 

'Crossbreed' is as far as I go :wink:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Note to Clive::: My Xmas present???? :roll: 
Your puppy is just the best!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You could call him Heinze :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How could you Dave, he's only 2 varieties. 8O 

Clive, he's Bobby at the moment, we will firm up soon


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

First Cross?


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww, he looks lovely. Like a little Ewok (remember them from Star Wars?).

Lesley


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

He is lovely, with a poo cross, there's never a dull moment. Our Cockapoo is full of character and very loving. Enjoy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwww cute baby puppy      

Am liking him muchly let us know what name you choose.


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

*****poo*

good job it wasnt crossed with a bull mastiff. it would have been a bull**** :twisted:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Or a Jack Russell  8O :?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw how cute......what a beautiful addition to the family.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

He looks lovely whatever his name or breed title is    

Although I'm a bit doubtful about the official cross name 8O 

Sue


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Bob did you say? Then he's quite obviously a Shiboboodle :wink: 

Lovely pup bless him.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've misled you all he is actually a Shih Tzu / Bichon Frise not x Poodle

So his breed name is:-

Zuchon (Shichon) (Teddy Bear) (Shichon-Teddy Bear) (Tzu Frise)

I can confirm he is now Bobby


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

He's settling in nicely and Poppy our Shih Tzu is being very tolerent


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in love with him so cute !!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats better.


He must be a Shihtzonise

Still a cutie though.

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

The chimp agrees with you Dave


----------

